
Trump's Campaign Said It Was Better at Facebook. Facebook Agrees - coloneltcb
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-04-03/trump-s-campaign-said-it-was-better-at-facebook-facebook-agrees
======
megamindbrian2
And now no one wants to use Facebook, good job "managing us out" Donald. :)

